# Free Large Blue Apple Snails, Pomacea Bridgessii



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

If anyone is interested, my large blue apple snails just had a cluster of eggs. I'm not sure if they survived being exposed to air for a day, (I unknowingly did this.) If they do hatch, you can have them free at the June or July meeting.

The max size is 2 inches, they ignore the plants in my tank and crawl along the glass the majority of the time. They are not destructive to any plants that I have, and as far as I can tell they just help me to not have to clean the glass of algae. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## debbiedo7 (May 6, 2009)

I would be interested in a few. All I have are little snails that come in with plants. I've never attended one of the meetings though.
Debbie


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

I would be interested in some if I can make the next meeting.


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Count me in if I can make the next meeting. June is a very full month around here. If you need help with raising them let me know I'm a Brig girl LOL. Been raising them for years. 
Thank You Karen


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm in...but looks like several are interested so I will get in on the next batch if you have more


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Oops, well I submerged them before checking to see if they were above or below the waterline layers (these are above) so I may have ruined this clutch, although I'm sure I'll find more soon since they are in breeding mode, in case these don't make it when I move them to the top of the tank... will keep you posted.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

OOps yeah that didn't do them any good... I'm sure they will mate again before the next meeting and I'll hopefully have your snails ready by then.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Okay they are up to it again. I'm just going to leave the eggs alone and cross my fingers! Everyone still want them?


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

I would love some at some point! Thanks!


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

I've got two clutches(?) now, so there will be plenty to go around, it just takes a month to six weeks before they hatch, not like your typical slightly annoying snails. I'll let everyone know when they are roaming and ready to be taken. Hopefully by the next meeting they will be, and this time I just left them on the glass. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Welp, now I have three egg sacks, I have no idea why they don't hatch... I heard it takes six weeks or so, and some may be unfertilized. Any help in hatching these would be appreciated.


----------



## sablebeauty (Jul 14, 2009)

I always take mine off the glass and float them on a plastic lid on the water. That way you can also move them around to the tanks you want them in.

I wouldn't mind some purple ones -- I've got gold clutches right now, about 5 or so, two hatched as of right now.

If you leave them on the glass they should eventually fall off into the water and hatch.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow thats cool, thanks for the advice.


----------



## sablebeauty (Jul 14, 2009)

no prob!


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Believe it or not I actually had a breeding success... the poor snail died though. It layed eggs on my HOB filter then teetered over the edge of the tank in a free fall to its death. This was the second time it did that and I just didn't catch it this time.

I have several so once they start getting 1" and bigger I'll go back through the thread and figure out who still wants them and in the right order they asked for them. I'm going to keep 5 or so. They are about the size of a tic-tac, I might post some pics later this week.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

I counted over 50 the other day, anyone want to stop by and pick some up? They're eating all my algae wafers.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

All Gone


----------



## ccfishkeeper (Mar 5, 2010)

any new clutches?


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

not of these guys, it is weird. Some of them have started dying too as they are getting on in years. I've got a few tanks where I'm trying them in. 

Got some clutches of another kind of snail but I am treating the tank for ick with copper so I had to move them, not sure if any will survive.


----------



## ccfishkeeper (Mar 5, 2010)

please let me know as I have no snails and am looking for a deal, I don't care if newly hatched.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

I have a bunch of different kinds, what are you looking for? I have some of the pink ramshorns that I'm working on lately, got some similar snails to what is listed as the title of this thing and they just laid eggs so we will see if they hatch. I've got trumpet snails, my apple snails are not breeding for whatever reason as I said, uh I have pond snails and assassin snails (snail eating snails) that I'm trying to breed. I had some success in another tank but not enough to give or sell.


----------



## nadiaceleste (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi,I live in Arlington and I have been looking for one of this I would like to have some Im new so I dont know about where to meet.Can you tell me more?Thanks.


----------



## nadiaceleste (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi do you have any more blue snails?


----------

